
Gmail login security alert messages now embed an ad for Google Chrome - searchableguy
https://www.reddit.com/r/MicrosoftEdge/comments/gvfhj8/gmail_login_security_alert_messages_now_embed_an/
======
0xy
Straight out of Google's anti-competitive playbook. [1]

Something I've noticed as well is that logging in on Firefox to Google
websites causes extremely regular logouts to occur, and re-prompting for
password. On Chrome, this virtually never happens.

[1] [https://www.computerworld.com/article/3389882/former-
mozilla...](https://www.computerworld.com/article/3389882/former-mozilla-exec-
alleges-google-torpedoed-firefox-with-oops-excuses.html)

